# New Humi Pics



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, This is my first time posting pics off my digital camera. Hope these come through ok.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Looks good, Lets see it when you fill it up!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****



dawgboy said:


> Looks good, Lets see it when you fill it up!


It's friggin HUGE!! I expected it to be pretty big, this thing is gigantic. It's as big as my cooler!!


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Is that a Medici(sp)? I was planning on buying that before I bought my Treasure Dome. That thing is beautiful, have fun filling it up.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Mmmmmmmmmmmm... NICE!!!!!


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Looks great man now fill it up............

WOOT WOOT


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Nice Trunk - is that the "Foot Locker"? I would also like to see some picks when you fill that baby up.


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

I've never seen one like that before. Very nice! Where'd you get it?


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

That looks massive, wheres the pics of it full? Great choice!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

If that is the Vault from Mark at Cigarmony.com, mine is suppose to be delivered this Friday, I can't wait. That is one nice looking humidor, I don't think I will fully grasp the size until it gets here.

Did you decide to go with a pound of beads (bag looks full) and a cigar oasis?

Assuming it is a Vault, from doing the math, it looks like a little over 6 ounces of beads should be sufficient. I was thinking about using a 1/2 pound of beads, separated in at least three different locations: 4 ounce tube in the bottom, sponge conversion on the lid, 2 ounce tube on one of the trays. Do you think this will be sufficient? I don't plan on going in and out of this humidor very often, maybe once a week or so.

It just seems like you are using a lot more beads (assuming the entire bag is going into the humidor), in addition, to the cigar oasis.

Sorry for the threadjack, does anyone see a problem with using 65% beads and a 65% boveda packet (or maybe two)? I was wondering if an extra packet might provide additional stability?

As I said above, that is one nice looking humidor.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Beautiful humidor. Should take you a little while to fill 'er up anyway.  One thing though, I don't get the beads + Oasis setup. I don't think you need both. Wouldn't one or the other do the trick?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: New Humi *****

Looks good Mailik.

Very nice looking humidor. That should give you many years of enjoyment.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

That's sweet looking, post pics when you fill er up.


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Nice humidor with what looks to be a ton of storage. The thing is huge. My question is, if your stacking singles into that thing, how do you get access to the smokes on the bottom?


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Damn he got a footlocker! I was hoping the overflow would go to me.  Nice purchase have fun fill'n it! :w


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Thats beautiful man! Enjoy it...


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Very nice humi!! Now, get er filled up and post us some more p0rn!!!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Great humi.


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: New Humi *****

I need to get one of these. Real nice.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Nice humi, I have been thinking about getting a footlocker myself. Let us know how you like it when you get your sticks in there.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Damn, that thing is BIG! Can't wait for the full-humi ****.


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Thanks for taking those pics, that humi looks really nice! That is probably my next humi purchase considering the Vicks is gone and I can't talk my fiance into a end table model.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

That humi looks incredibly familiar. I love my Havana Foot Locker. It holds humidity well and looks pretty nice too.

scottie


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****



vince321 said:


> Nice humidor with what looks to be a ton of storage. The thing is huge. My question is, if your stacking singles into that thing, how do you get access to the smokes on the bottom?


I had always wondered about this for this type of humi. How can you get smokes at the bottom w/o all the humidity flowing back out?


----------



## leominsterjim (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Very nice...how long before its too small?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Very nice, lets see the filled pic!


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Looking good! I'm sure you'll fill that thing up in no time!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

That is the Vault. I got it from Cigarmony.com - you might have heard of it. I'm using both beads and the Cigar Oasis to give me more stability. It is a full pound of 65% beads. I'll be putting it into two mesh bags and putting one on top and one on the bottom, opposite side from the oasis. Basically, I expect the CO to do most of the work in the winter, when my house is dry as chit, like it is now. I would have to recharge the beads about every week, and that's just a pain. The beads also don't recover quickly when the box is opened, while the CO will. The beads will do most of the work in the summer, when New Haven gets VERY humid and humidity needs to be taken out. I let the CO season it last night and today, so whenver I get home tonight, I'll look to put some sticks in  Everything is in my coolerdor atm, and that just looks like crap, ziplocks everywhere. It's horrible.


----------



## PeakFinder (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: New Humi *****

I like this humi a lot but prefer a glass top so I can lustfully look at the cigars in the top tray. For that reason, I have spent some time looking around the web for a Vicksburg. I thought I found one--at a premium price, and orderd one last week. This week they called and said they cannot get it. 

So I have ordered a Shiloh with a glass top, and am thinking of ordering the vault/foot locker/midici. I can than stack the Shiloh on top.

My question is can the bottom middle dividers be removed from the foot locker so I can store boxes in the bottom??

Joe


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

That is the same one I have and I got mine from Mark too. It is a great humi.

scottie


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****



PeakFinder said:


> I like this humi a lot but prefer a glass top so I can lustfully look at the cigars in the top tray. For that reason, I have spent some time looking around the web for a Vicksburg. I thought I found one--at a premium price, and orderd one last week. This week they called and said they cannot get it.
> 
> So I have ordered a Shiloh with a glass top, and am thinking of ordering the vault/foot locker/midici. I can than stack the Shiloh on top.
> 
> ...


Yes, they can be moved or removed entirely.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Awesome humidor man! I have the same one and love it. I just sprayed the top elements with distilled water and seasoned for three days with a bowl of warmed up distilled water and an extra floral foam humidifier soaked with humi solution.

After seasoning I filled it about half full and took out the bowl and the extra element. Just with the elements on top with no beads it sits between 66-69% humidity and I open it atleast once per day. I will eventually go to beads, but right now there is no incentive as the stock humidifiers are working perfectly!

I love this humidor; I added 4 trays from cheaphumidors and will probably add one more with my next order of trays!

Have fun filling this baby! You'll be waking up at night and opening it just to stare!


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Very nice humidor - The only problem for me would be trying to get trays to stack from the bottom up. I wouldn't want to have to sift through that deep of a box to see what I put on the bottom.

Enjoy - :w


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Congrats on the new humi, Pete.

I know it may sound like a broken record at this point, but be sure to post pics of it when it is filled!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: New Humi *****

That thing is schweet! Congrats.


----------



## Ernesto Fan (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Noice, very noice!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: New Humi *****

Nice box man .


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

That's an awesome stick-locker! Can't wait to see the pics when you fill that thing up! :dr


----------



## PeakFinder (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: New Humi *****

All right-- I ordered one of these today... shez! I've only been on the devil site for a little while and I know I'm going to need some good storage space. I only wish I could still get a Vicksburg.

How long will it take to season this big guy with a CO?

Joe


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****



Even Steven said:


> Is that a Medici(sp)? I was planning on buying that before I bought my Treasure Dome. That thing is beautiful, have fun filling it up.


Yeah, it's called Medici at tampahumidor and Vault at cigarmony. Same humidor, dimesions, everything is the same.



Malik23 said:


> It's friggin HUGE!! I expected it to be pretty big, this thing is gigantic. It's as big as my cooler!!


It's a great humidor. I've had mine for over a year and have filled it up. It's great for storing boxes. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Sweet....that is one nice looking humi, have fun filling it.


----------



## BaDaBoom (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****



Boston_Dude05 said:


> I had always wondered about this for this type of humi. How can you get smokes at the bottom w/o all the humidity flowing back out?


jes, and having to move everything if you want something on the bottom

unless you are a good planner! :w


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****



Malik23 said:


> Well, This is my first time posting pics off my digital camera. Hope these come through ok.


I'm seriously considering this humidor for aging purposes..how about a review Malik? Are you using beads..cigar oasis..what? Is this humidor holding humidity..how about..how long did it take you to season?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Congrats.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Very Nice. Fill that sucker up. C bid is your friend. :ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: New Humi *****

Supa-Sexy!


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice looking humi, and as said before get it seasoned and lets see it in action


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

That is a great looking humi! Where are the pics of it in action?


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Sweet pick up there bro. Now get busy and filler up. :cb 

Doc


----------



## mikejh (Feb 19, 2007)

new pics?


----------



## tjwheels (Feb 19, 2006)

It looks nice, I'm sure it adds a little flair to the room it sits in. Now, fill it up and call us over. :ss


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Beautiful humidor! I like your idea of using both the CO and beads, as the CO is great for humidifying, but does not remove any excess humidity. The beads also would ensure that the sticks don't dry out if the CO runs out of water or power while you're away.

Great job, and looking forward to the pics!


----------

